# Welding



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Any DIY welders here? I wouldn't call myself one yet but I do plan to eventually. Bought a Miller Multimatic 215. The 215 is multiprocess, does MIG, TIG and Stick all on DC. I came really close to buying a Vulcan welder from Harbor Freight, but ended up spending more and getting a Miller from a local welding supply store. My thought is I need a place I can ask questions and get recomendations and the people at HF won't know anything except how much something cost. Did get the cart from HF, The Vulcan weld cart is solid for sure, not sure I like it yet. Its big and thats nice, holds lots of stuff, but its big and takes up lots of space.










Now I must say that I know absolutely NOTHING about welding so those who do know something please be kind. :lol:

Have done one small project for a friend so far. He had a large plow disc that he wanted to make into a cooking disc. Had to close up the bolt holes and weld on a couple of horse shoe handles.





































Anyone who likes to weld share your projects here.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have a Lincoln 180HD Mig and an old engine driven Lincoln stick welder. Have worked on various projects from Christmas gifts to 4x4 trucks. My biggest project, that I have been delaying for way too long, is the back-half / roll cage project on my 4x4. As well as all the suspension work, axle trussing, etc.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

:thumbup: That thing is going to be awesome!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> :thumbup: That thing is going to be awesome!


Unfortunately, it has just been sitting in the garage for years. I have too much other stuff going on right now.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have been hobby welding a few years. I just sold my Miller 211 and bought the new Miller Thunderbolt 210 stick welder. Im now obsessed with trying to learn to get good at stick welding. I like how theres no moving parts, no gas and a well done 7018 rod bead can look visually appealing. And with 3/32 7018 rods there's less sparks than you do with even mig.

That Welding cart seems big but you will start to fill it up. Contact tips. Spare nozzels, different stick rods, chipping hammers, tape measurers, safey glasses, gloves, jackets, grinders, grinding disks, cutting wheels, markers, rulers...


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> I have been hobby welding a few years. I just sold my Miller 211 and bought the new Miller Thunderbolt 210 stick welder. Im now obsessed with trying to learn to get good at stick welding. I like how theres no moving parts, no gas and a well done 7018 rod bead can look visually appealing. And with 3/32 7018 rods there's less sparks than you do with even mig.
> 
> That Welding cart seems big but you will start to fill it up. Contact tips. Spare nozzels, different stick rods, chipping hammers, tape measurers, safey glasses, gloves, jackets, grinders, grinding disks, cutting wheels, markers, rulers...


Once you get the settings and hand speed dialed in just right on the 7018, you'll start getting scorpion tails which are FANTASTIC for cleaning up slag after welding.

(not my image)


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Also, slightly off topic. I am an NDE inspector. I do a lot of weld inspections. Will be going for my CWI this summer. If anyone wants any critiquing, PM me some hi-res images of the welds, and I'll let you know what I see. Its not as good as being there in person, but its still something.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> Also, slightly off topic. I am an NDE inspector. I do a lot of weld inspections. Will be going for my CWI this summer. If anyone wants any critiquing, PM me some hi-res images of the welds, and I'll let you know what I see. Its not as good as being there in person, but its still something.


That's great. I really plan to just get some scrap plate I can practice welding straight beads on. Experiment with travel speed and machine settings.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been welding for most of my life, started when I was 11-12 (I'll turn 28 later this month). A friend of mine had a flux core welder and we started messing around with it welding bikes together to make a 4 Wheeler and choppers. Once I was in Jr High I was able to take Ag Mechanics, we would do a lot of little welding for stuff around the school and would normally have a big project once a year. 2 of the years we built Volkswagen powered dune buggies we then raffled off.

After high school I went to automotive school for Collision and Refinishing so that refined my skill for the thinner gauge metals. While I was there I also took a chassis fabrication class where I learned the way of the TIG. Easily the most therapeutic welding in my experience.

Fast forward to now and I don't do much welding. I only have a cracker box right now but when I rewired my shop a few years ago I didn't wire up the 220 outlet saying I'd just do it when I need it. Well, the minor welding I do now is if I have a project or something breaks. I just take it to my buddy's shop that has a MIG.

Awesome machine Llano I had planed to buy something similar this spring but bought another mower instead


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I've been welding for most of my life, started when I was 11-12 (I'll turn 28 later this month). A friend of mine had a flux core welder and we started messing around with it welding bikes together to make a 4 Wheeler and choppers. Once I was in Jr High I was able to take Ag Mechanics, we would do a lot of little welding for stuff around the school and would normally have a big project once a year. 2 of the years we built Volkswagen powered dune buggies we then raffled off.
> 
> After high school I went to automotive school for Collision and Refinishing so that refined my skill for the thinner gauge metals. While I was there I also took a chassis fabrication class where I learned the way of the TIG. Easily the most therapeutic welding in my experience.
> 
> ...


TIG is what I really want to learn the most. The very little I've messed with it I starting to think it will take lots of practice. I'm starting to understand why MIG is so widespread as it seems to have the shortest learning curve.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

MIG is point and shoot. TIG is like painting a picture.

What kind of gas do you have. When TIG welding 100% Argon is recommended while with MIG you normally use a blend of Argon/CO2


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> MIG is point and shoot. TIG is like painting a picture.
> 
> What kind of gas do you have. When TIG welding 100% Argon is recommended while with MIG you normally use a blend of Argon/CO2


I've got both C25 and 100% argon.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

First - a funny :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLnN-hqgfxY

TIG really shouldn't be intimidating to learn. throw down a piece of plate, light up with just the torch, and take it for a spin. you can make it run as fast or slow as you want and see much more of what's happening in real time without worrying about filler material. A foot pedal control will make it that much easier to learn.

The imported inverter machines are putting AC/DC TIG setups well within reach of a semi-serious hobbist. HQ Aluminum fabrication in your garage is quite do-able!

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGRV_enUS786US786&ei=NuPQWtmoF8rR6ATQmrugCg&q=ahp+alphatig+200x&oq=AHP+&gs_l=psy-ab.1.3.0i67k1l2j0l2j0i67k1l3j0l2j0i67k1.7610.9712.0.15744.10.9.0.0.0.0.300.1307.0j3j2j1.6.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..7.3.594...0i131i46i67k1j46i131i67k1j0i46i67k1j46i67k1.0.4czzzCOaFr0


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Tip for TIG- Make sure everything you're welding is clean and don't dip the tungsten in the puddle. If you do contaminate your tungsten STOP and go grind it to get a fresh tip. TIG is a very neat weld but doesn't do well with contamination.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> First - a funny :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Tip for TIG- Make sure everything you're welding is clean and don't dip the tungsten in the puddle. If you do contaminate your tungsten STOP and go grind it to get a fresh tip. TIG is a very neat weld but doesn't do well with contamination.


I'll add that proper fit of the joint makes a big difference too. Gaps that are no problem with MIG or Stick, are troublesome with TIG. Clean, tight fitting joints, and you will have a lot fewer problems.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice looking TIG work 95mm!


----------

